# They say a picture is worth 1000 words......



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's 9000 from getting the beast completely polished and X-kote'd (That stuff makes it look like the car was just painted.)












































































































_Modified by speedtek40 at 1:52 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: They say a picture is worth 1000 words...... (speedtek40)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

clean


----------



## pidro13 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: They say a picture is worth 1000 words...... (speedtek40)*

What suspension are you running? Very nice stance.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Eibach springs with Bilstein sport shocks


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Stance*

What other set-ups have you considered?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

car came with them, unfortunately it no longer matters as the car was totalled in a headon collision yesterday. I'm in substantial pain atm, but I'm alive


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

What happened? Glad to see your are well as can be.
Eric
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Easier just to link than explain everything again.....
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...45607


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I just read threw the whole post over on audiworld. I'm glad you and you're dog were able to walk away. Kind of scary looking at your car all smashed as its the same color as mine and my mom drives a neon almost identical to the one involved. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

Man, I am sooo sorry to read about this also at audiworld. RIP to the other car's driver and passenger. I cannot imagine the anguish you're going through with the experience.
Your S6 looked like a sweetie as well. It's exactly like one I just missed buying back in 2000. It was a 1997 model, same colour inside- and out, even the same wheels IIRC. Uncanny resemblance. RIP for your S6 as well. A moment of silence for all the victims of this tragedy. But remember: you're right, it wasn't your fault, and there was nothing you could have done.
Blessings.


----------

